# diatom filter good for algae of different types?



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

I read that a diatom filter will cure an algae bloom from diatoms. Can it cure other types of algae or is it sort of restricted to the green water type of thing?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It is good for any stuff in the water, particulates, green water, cloudy water, even air bubbles. For other algae, it can be somewhat effective at slowing the spread, but really won't do anything much for stuff attached to surfaces. If you do a good glass scraping, running one might increase the time to glass recovered and keep the dead algae from feeding new algae, but it won't stop it from growing back.


----------

